# Free Camera Repair Manuals



## Mitica100

Here you can find a bunch of repair manuals, including the entire Rollei TLR series (huge file, about 60MB and 487 pages but worth the wait). Some of the cameras covered:

Argus Compur 00-X Shutter 
Canon Camera Model 7
Canon Canonet QL17 G-III
Canon Cine Canonet 8
Canon Demi
Canon Demi EE28
Canon Demi S
Fujica AX-1
Minolta SRT 101
Nikon FE
Nikon FM
Olympus OM-1
Olympus OM-4
Olympus Pen FT
Olympus XA
Petri 7s
Rolleiflex TLR (all models)
Topcon Super D
Yashica D TLR

Also, some other links to sites offering repair manuals:

Assembly charts for: Yashica J-3, J-5, J-7, TL Electro-X, TL-E, TL Electro, Electro AX, Yashicamat 124G

Service Manuals for: Pentax ME, ME Super, MX
Olympus OM-2 Service Manual, OM-1 service article, OM-2s SPT article plus Olympus bodies and lenses parts diagrams

Olympus OM-10 Repair and Service Manual

Various Pentax service manuals, including the K1000, S3, P30, Spotmatic, Super Program... 



To get access to the free manuals you'll have to enter the following:

NAME:          _free_

PASSWORD:   _manuals_

One small request, do not sell anything you download.


----------



## free

Why do you have this stupid website that non one can access?


----------



## Dao

free said:


> Why do you have this stupid website that non one can access?



Do you know this thread was created back in 2006?


----------



## KmH

free said:


> Why do you have this stupid website that non one can access?


 


Dao said:


> Do you know this thread was created back in 2006?


 
@free &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; Web sites don't last forever. That's what you get when you dig up 4.5 year old threads. :lmao:


----------



## Garbz

Actually this gets even dumber, not only is this 4 years old, but there's also nothing wrong with it. Just downloaded the Nikon FE manual without issue. 

Not that it matters though. If my Nikon FE ever breaks I'll just get a new one of ebay for $60


----------



## farhanzz

The list of cameras is well.....

But I am using Nikkon D 90...which is not in the list....

Can anyone suggest where I can get the free manual..........


----------



## KmH

farhanzz said:


> The list of cameras is well.....
> 
> But I am using Nikkon D 90...which is not in the list....
> 
> Can anyone suggest where I can get the free manual..........


Try www.nikonusa.com and click on "Product Support".


----------

